

 NSA says it can’t search its own e-mails - philippelh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/nsa-says-it-cant-search-its-own-e-mails/?fb_source=ticker&fb_action_ids=10201357828524764&fb_action_types=og.likes

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6093243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6092485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6092485)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091261)
<\- Discussion

